# SHM: Synaptics funktioniert, wir aber von Xorg nicht erkannt

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Synaptics Touchpad. Es funktioniert einwandfrei, aber sobald ich es in der xorg.conf konfiguriere, bekomm ich die Meltung das es nicht gefunden werden kann.

```

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 10 nodes)

Touchpad The /dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

```

In folgendem Thread konnten wir das Problem auch schon auf SHM eingrenzen:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=253240

/dev/shm wird bei mir nicht richtig/gar nicht gemountet. Sprich es ist immer leer.

Der Eintrag für shm in der fstab sieht wie folgt aus:

```

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

```

Mir wurde dann der Tip gegeben, das udev ab der Version 120, shm selbst einbindet. Hab dann also auf udev Version 124 geupdatet, und shm in der fstab auskommentiert. Nun wird /dev/shm aer gar nicht mehr gemountet. Aktivier ich es wieder in der fstab, hab ich das gleiche Problem wie vorher.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

dsiggi

----------

## mick3yz

hi,

ich hatte das Problem auch mit meinem Touchpad, nach stundenlanger recherche bei Tante GoOgL habe ich rausgefunden das ich doch in meinem Kernel unter

>>>Input Device Support

***Event Interface***

mit einkompilieren muss. Danach gabs auch keine Probleme mehr damit. Und in der xorg.conf dann einfach /dev/input/event* eingetragen. wobei event* Dein event deines Touchpad sein muss.

bekommst du raus wenn Du Dir mit 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

dir Deine Geräte anzeigen lässt. Dann schaust einfach unter Deinem Touchpad nach Handlers...

mickeyz

----------

## dsiggi

Super, das wars   :Embarassed:  .

Jetzt kommt aber das nächste:

Xorg bringt jezt keine Fehler mehr, und ksynaptics meckert auch nicht mehr. Aber ich kann das Tocupad nicht mehr einschalten.

Weder über die Hardwaretaste (Fn+F7), über ksynaptics oder synclient. Es geht einfach nicht mehr.

dsiggi

----------

## mick3yz

poste mal bitte deine xorg.conf und die ausgabe von 

```
synclient -l
```

das ist ein l wie lauter...

und vorher probierst du aber bitte mal mit 

```
synclient TouchpadOff=0
```

----------

## dsiggi

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Touchpad"

        Option         "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Touchpad"

      Driver      "synaptics"

      Option      "Protocol"     "auto-dev"

      Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse1"

      Option      "Event"        "/dev/input/event6"

      Option      "SHMConfig"    "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    28-96

        VertRefresh  50-75

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        #Driver      "vesa"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

synclient -l:

```

Parameter settings:

    LeftEdge             = 1900

    RightEdge            = 5400

    TopEdge              = 1900

    BottomEdge           = 4000

    FingerLow            = 25

    FingerHigh           = 30

    MaxTapTime           = 180

    MaxTapMove           = 220

    MaxDoubleTapTime     = 180

    SingleTapTimeout     = 180

    ClickTime            = 100

    FastTaps             = 0

    EmulateMidButtonTime = 75

    VertScrollDelta      = 100

    HorizScrollDelta     = 100

    VertEdgeScroll       = 1

    HorizEdgeScroll      = 1

    VertTwoFingerScroll  = 0

    HorizTwoFingerScroll = 0

    MinSpeed             = 0.09

    MaxSpeed             = 0.18

    AccelFactor          = 0.0015

    EdgeMotionMinZ       = 30

    EdgeMotionMaxZ       = 160

    EdgeMotionMinSpeed   = 1

    EdgeMotionMaxSpeed   = 400

    EdgeMotionUseAlways  = 0

    UpDownScrolling      = 1

    LeftRightScrolling   = 1

    UpDownRepeat         = 1

    LeftRightRepeat      = 1

    ScrollButtonRepeat   = 100

    TouchpadOff          = 2

    GuestMouseOff        = 0

    LockedDrags          = 0

    RTCornerButton       = 2

    RBCornerButton       = 3

    LTCornerButton       = 0

    LBCornerButton       = 0

    TapButton1           = 1

    TapButton2           = 2

    TapButton3           = 3

    CircularScrolling    = 0

    CircScrollDelta      = 0.1

    CircScrollTrigger    = 0

    CircularPad          = 0

    PalmDetect           = 1

    PalmMinWidth         = 10

    PalmMinZ             = 200

    CoastingSpeed        = 0

    PressureMotionMinZ   = 30

    PressureMotionMaxZ   = 160

    PressureMotionMinFactor = 1

    PressureMotionMaxFactor = 1

```

Und synclient TouchpadOff=0 bringt nichts.

dsiggi

----------

## mick3yz

Ändere mal in Deiner xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Touchpad"

        Option         "OffTime" "20"

EndSection 
```

in

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        Option         "OffTime" "20"

EndSection 
```

also den CorePointer von Deiner Mouse0 auf Dein Touchpad...

bei mir habe ich noch die Option 

```
Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
```

in der Section "InputDevice" fürs Touchpad stehen...habe aber auch ein Alps

hast Du denn noch ne andere Maus dran hängen?

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

durch

```
Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
```

Geht es nun.

Danke

dsiggi

----------

## leoni

Hi,

ich hab genau das gleiche Problem und würde es auch gerne so lösen, jedoch sagt mir das hier überhaupt nichts:

 *Quote:*   

> ich hatte das Problem auch mit meinem Touchpad, nach stundenlanger recherche bei Tante GoOgL habe ich rausgefunden das ich doch in meinem Kernel unter
> 
> >>>Input Device Support
> 
> ***Event Interface*** 

 

Kann das eventuell noch mal jemand etwas deutlicher erklären?

Danke

----------

## diary

Binde in deinem Kernel unter Device Driver -> Input Device Support das Event Interface ein, sonst fehlen dir in /dev/input/ die event* devices

----------

